# FISH for POND?



## m3177o (Jan 16, 2009)

anybody got any good recommendation to add to a 1000 gallon pond?


i currently have a school of peacock bass and a few catfish.


----------



## Karebear (Oct 6, 2008)

Hmm, sounds like you are going to have fun with those bass, I would love to have a pond of them, they are real preditors. You might not be able to add much because it will soon be lunch. I would try something that is large enough so that it will not be eaten but not so large or aggressive as to hurt your bass. Will your pond stay warm enough in the winter for these bass?


----------



## m3177o (Jan 16, 2009)

my pond does stay pretty warm in the winter. its in Los Angeles so its not that cold. the coldest it get here in the winter is around 50 degree. 

i added a flowerhorn that i had into the pond not too long ago. and its growing pretty well. its summer so the water is pretty warm. 

i actually wanted a cichlid pond.something that replicate the river in africa.


----------



## m3177o (Jan 16, 2009)

how is your trout pond doing. that sounds really cool when i first read it. what kind of trout is it? do you have any pictures? thanks


----------



## Karebear (Oct 6, 2008)

The grandkids came over yesterday and played in the pond. We use the plastic worms that are supposed to be biodegradable with no hooks so if the fish swallows it they will be ok, so far it is working. I would still keep an eye on the temp in the winter. My hubby thinks it will be warm enough for you (He is from san diego). I would suggest some native sunfish however you could bring in some nasty disease. What are you feeding the bass? When my son had one all it would eat was live food.


----------



## m3177o (Jan 16, 2009)

im feeding it live food, like feeder goldfish and meal worms. they love the goldfish more though. its starting to get a bit pricey


----------



## Karebear (Oct 6, 2008)

How are your bass doing? I have several friends who are in green eyed envy about your pond.
Pictures?


----------



## m3177o (Jan 16, 2009)

bass are doing great, i will be posting some pictures soon. it looks kind of plain right now. want to add more plants in and around it.


----------



## m3177o (Jan 16, 2009)

well let me take some pictures this weekend, and maybe you can give some recommendation as to what i should add. 

btw what are you feeding your trout? my bass wont eat anything else beside live feeders.


----------



## maddog1240 (Nov 5, 2006)

How big are your current fish? 
-The cichlid ponds I've seen looked amazing with Electric Yellows, Demasonis, Cherry Red Zebras, etc. It was just a mess of different colors swimming around.
Think you can find some jumbo malawi cichlids anywhere?


----------



## Karebear (Oct 6, 2008)

m3177o said:


> btw what are you feeding your trout? my bass wont eat anything else beside live feeders.


I have it simple, trout chow. You could try some raw shrimp, worms ect, you may need to try to get movement for the bass to strike. I will talk to a co-worker today for suggestions, your fish can be tricky to get off live food.


----------



## Karebear (Oct 6, 2008)

OK, so I asked and was told how he got his peacocks off live food. He put an oscar in the tank with the bass and fed floating food, this got the peacocks interested in what they were eating. He also fed the live goldfish but also froze some and put those in with the live fish, this got the fish eating something not live, after they would eat the frozen goldfish he tried puting in krill since they were the same color and it went from there. I hope this help you


----------



## m3177o (Jan 16, 2009)

i also have some catfish in there and whenever i feed my catfish mealworms, only one bass seem to be copying it. its going to be hard, but i hold to get them off live feeders. i will try the oscar very soon. thanks karebear!!


----------

